# Esos Seeds



## Zappa66 (Nov 9, 2020)

I didn’t find a thread here for Esos Seeds so I figured I’d start one. Feel free to post any Esos experiences you have!

I ordered two packs of twinkle tarts expecting one free pack but was informed that I had just missed out on a promo by a few days. He ended up sending three free packs...wow! Pretty good value for 80 bucks shipped. About to pop the twinkle tarts and a couple each of the bazooka blast, and albino boogie man.

Edit- also wanted to give a shout out for quick shipping. Sent a tracking # for my cash in envelope on Monday and seeds were in the mailbox today. Ca to Vt in seven days is not to bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

That's a good deal!

LVTK is a great strain and I bet these crosses turn out dank.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a good deal!
> 
> LVTK is a great strain and I bet these crosses turn out dank.


Seems downright thrifty, the last pack I bought was IH sluricaine 7 s1s. My mind kinda blocked out how much it was 150? 200? Yikes.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 9, 2020)

Ive got 1 Dynoberry Bites and a Twinkle Tarts going as we speak. The Dynoberry Bites has a 3 leaf pattern which I always love seeing. First time growing ESO gear.

Dynoberry


Twinkle Tarts


----------



## Rolloff (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m surprised there hasn’t been a thread for esosseeds. All I got to say it’s about time. I will be following to see everyone’s eso’s plants


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 9, 2020)

Good Dude, Fair Prices and Frosty Girls. @thenotsoesoteric has the trifecta going on!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> I’m surprised there hasn’t been a thread for esosseeds. All I got to say it’s about time. I will be following to see everyone’s eso’s plants


There were a couple of eso threads started but mods shut them down? Still have no idea why...

Hopefully this one is allowed to chill!


----------



## coppershot (Nov 9, 2020)

@thenotsoesoteric that's shitty. You've been here a long time, your contributions are constructive and your presence on here is overwhelmingly positive. I also haven't noticed you doing any self-promotion, and you have plenty of your own pics along with members posting amazing results.

The forum needs more folks like you, not less, and I am sorry to hear that threads related to your gear have been deleted.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There were a couple of eso threads started but mods shut them down? Still have no idea why...
> 
> Hopefully this one is allowed to chill!


Hopefully it stays and well deserved, eso makes fire for a great price and is a good dude. I just won’t mention the website seems like that’s what pissed them off the first time

Black grape dum dum. Just chopped her today have more info in a few days. Smells like grape cough syrup. 


welchie, only pic I saved she was a potent beast. I didn’t clone her and I hate myself for it.

dynoberry bites I grew a few runs ago, nice blueberry pop tart taste with a great high.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 9, 2020)

No Eso's thread... outlandish I say! 

All Eso's picture dump incoming.... Big N Tasty, Dynoberry Bites and Welchie, all fire


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There were a couple of eso threads started but mods shut them down? Still have no idea why...
> 
> Hopefully this one is allowed to chill!


Where do I find a list?


----------



## clay32 (Nov 10, 2020)

just duckduckgo esosseeds. great dude and great prices. ive orderd a few times


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 10, 2020)

clay32 said:


> just duckduckgo esosseeds. great dude and great prices. ive orderd a few times


I knew that he was a breeder by reading posts here but never saw any info on where to find it. I will be picking up some beans from him soon. Is there any others I should know about? I know hydrored is also a breeder as well.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 10, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I knew that he was a breeder by reading posts here but never saw any info on where to find it. I will be picking up some beans from him soon. Is there any others I should know about? I know hydrored is also a breeder as well.


Aside from Eso and Red there are a few others.
@genuity, @Bob Bichen, @Amos Otis, @Useful Seeds, @bigworm6969, @Dr.D81, and I am sure that I am missing some. I wouldn't hesitate to run gear from any of them as they all have heat that can hang with anyone, prices are the best that you'll find and they are very generous with freebies.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 10, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Aside from Eso and Red there are a few others.
> @genuity, @Bob Bichen, @Amos Otis, @Useful Seeds, @bigworm6969, @Dr.D81, and I am sure that I am missing some. I wouldn't hesitate to run gear from any of them as they all have heat that can hang with anyone, prices are the best that you'll find and they are very generous with freebies.


Don't forget @Schwaggy P!


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 10, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Aside from Eso and Red there are a few others.
> @genuity, @Bob Bichen, @Amos Otis, @Useful Seeds, @bigworm6969, @Dr.D81, and I am sure that I am missing some. I wouldn't hesitate to run gear from any of them as they all have heat that can hang with anyone, prices are the best that you'll find and they are very generous with freebies.


Ok so I got several strains from both Useful and Briscoe right now and always looking for more. BBB sells out QUICK. 3 Thirteen is out of stock on most stuff right now. I have seen Docs before but need to give them a deeper look. I've almost pulled the trigger on Swaggy P several times but other sales keep popping up. I hear its legit Chem too. Only ones off that list I haven't seen before is the first 2. Haven't been able to connect any dots so far. And of course this thread for Esos lol. I will be grabbing a few packs of those too


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There were a couple of eso threads started but mods shut them down? Still have no idea why...
> 
> Hopefully this one is allowed to chill!


Take great pains to not have references in the thread on where to buy, sales promotions etc, and the thread will be fine.

@sunni is happy to help guide you on what is and what is not tolerated on RIU.

Also, I have 2 orangeberry smoothie in bloom - one is a freakin' beast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Take great pains to not have references in the thread on where to buy, sales promotions etc, and the thread will be fine.
> 
> @sunni is happy to help guide you on what is and what is not tolerated on RIU.
> 
> Also, I have 2 orangeberry smoothie in bloom - one is a freakin' beast.


The threads were started by other members so I had/have zero control over what they posted. The 2nd thread never had a website posted, just got locked.

Cheers and hopefully those obsm don't disappoint.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 17, 2020)

Updated shots of the black grape dum dum. She has gained a much more berry smell while drying. Going to let it cure a few days and I should have a smoke report. I haven’t had anything I’ve grown from eso not get me nice and stoned and taste great. Thanks again brother!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Updated shots of the black grape dum dum. She has gained a much more berry smell while drying. Going to let it cure a few days and I should have a smoke report. I haven’t had anything I’ve grown from eso not get me nice and stoned and taste great. Thanks again brother!
> View attachment 4745004
> View attachment 4745005


Looks and sound great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2020)

Vegas sunset grown by @freak on IG


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 17, 2020)

Those gelato crosses next on my to get list.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 18, 2020)

Just ordered the dynoberry bites, lvtk S1s, and albino boogieman. I'll be back for the other strains soon. 

Any idea on a restock for the out of stock items?


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 20, 2020)

Just picked up some, haven't had a chance to run them yet but they will be popped in the next month.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 23, 2020)

Twinkle Tarts, Albino Boogieman, and Bazooka Blast


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 23, 2020)

Already got my packs this weekend. That sticker is


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 2, 2020)

smoke report on the black grape dum dum. Shit will fuck you up. And it gives me the munchies, I like that cuz unless I smoke I usually don’t feel hungry. Eso once again thanks for the fire beans brother. I have a clone of her probably will run her again.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> smoke report on the black grape dum dum. Shit will fuck you up. And it gives me the munchies, I like that cuz unless I smoke I usually don’t feel hungry. Eso once again thanks for the fire beans brother. I have a clone of her probably will run her again.
> View attachment 4758280
> View attachment 4758290


Excellent to hear! I'm the same way with my appetite. Can't eat shit until I smoke most days. 

Glad to hear it hits you right!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I knew that he was a breeder by reading posts here but never saw any info on where to find it. I will be picking up some beans from him soon. Is there any others I should know about? I know hydrored is also a breeder as well.



I just placed an order for Eso, never knew about it til last night. What is hydrored seed bank name? I've been ordering from @shorelineOG. For a few years now.

Useful seeds too, ive grown his citrus sugar cookies.. It was outstanding.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 3, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> I just placed an order for Eso, never knew about it til last night. What is hydrored seed bank name? I've been ordering from @shorelineOG. For a few years now.


3Thirteen Seeds, which I think is Detroit's area code.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> 3Thirteen Seeds, which I think is Detroit's area code.



Thanks.. Always assumed he was a cali guy.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 3, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Thanks.. Always assumed he was a cali guy.


You can get reds beans at Great Lake genetics or dc seed exchange.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 7, 2020)

Well its been long over due but I'm finally throwing my Kimono into the ESO Dojo. Pics are of Twinkle Tarts. Great berry smells right now and has starting packing the frost. I have a Dynoberry Bites going as well but will post once she is further long. Also awesome blueberry like smell coming from her. Something I have missed for a long time! I pollinated both with a male of Terpenado because that was the standout male I had in the tent this round.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The threads were started by other members so I had/have zero control over what they posted. The 2nd thread never had a website posted, just got locked.
> 
> Cheers and hopefully those obsm don't disappoint.


With all the fire ass pics coming out your gear 
maybe they were worried we'd burn this place down


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

Here are a few shots of the Reverso 12 days after flip


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

heres 1 more I have another that i didnt dig out The LVTK really shines in these


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

dynoberriebites they were a breeze to grow and are heavy on the berry terps. Blue and blackberry!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

Another pheno of dynoberriebites


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 9, 2020)

orangeberrysmoothie grown in soil a 1 gal nursery pot this plant reeks of peach rings candy got a little heat stressed


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2020)

welchie (ltvk x grape sato)
week 3-4 ish flower smells of heavy grape juice like a concord grape I think the reverso is going to blow the welchie out the water


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2020)

OBSM #1


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2020)

Got my order yesterday, thanks for the freebies. Looking forward to running these.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent to hear! I'm the same way with my appetite. Can't eat shit until I smoke most days.
> 
> Glad to hear it hits you right!


I have a friend thats the same way, he doesn't eat or have an appetite unless he smokes. Weed helps with my stomach issues I have. Ever since hitting my 30s, just turned 37, I get really bad heartburn. I have Ibs with inflammation. Got a endoscopy done a few years ago and had inflammation of esophagus and stomach. Marijuana definitely helps, I believe it has anti-inflammatory properties that truly helps and settles the gut. Sucks because I never had stomach issues in my life before, it's like I turned 32 and my gut started hurting and being sensitive to everything I eat, my gut just fucking hurts sometimes. Heard this happens to a decent amount of people in their 30s though, body does go thru changes every 7 years or so.

Anyways was just on the esos site, really like the lvtk crosses, what do you recommend for a gassy gelato? You've seen what I grow, what you think would tickle my fancy? Was looking at the artisenal gelato and lvtk s1.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 12, 2020)

Dynoberrybites


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 12, 2020)

another dynoberrybites grown in a 1 gal nursery pot


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> another dynoberrybites grown in a 1 gal nursery potView attachment 4766651View attachment 4766652View attachment 4766653


Nice dude those are sexy as fuck and throw yields, good work!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> another dynoberrybites grown in a 1 gal nursery potView attachment 4766651View attachment 4766652View attachment 4766653


Damn dude just read the part they are in a 1 gal pot, holy fuck even better work!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a friend thats the same way, he doesn't eat or have an appetite unless he smokes. Weed helps with my stomach issues I have. Ever since hitting my 30s, just turned 37, I get really bad heartburn. I have Ibs with inflammation. Got a endoscopy done a few years ago and had inflammation of esophagus and stomach. Marijuana definitely helps, I believe it has anti-inflammatory properties that truly helps and settles the gut. Sucks because I never had stomach issues in my life before, it's like I turned 32 and my gut started hurting and being sensitive to everything I eat, my gut just fucking hurts sometimes. Heard this happens to a decent amount of people in their 30s though, body does go thru changes every 7 years or so.
> 
> Anyways was just on the esos site, really like the lvtk crosses, what do you recommend for a gassy gelato? You've seen what I grow, what you think would tickle my fancy? Was looking at the artisenal gelato and lvtk s1.


Hey hey, thanks for checking it out. The artisanal gelato definitely passes the 33 flavor but is bumped up in potency from the lvtk. 

Right now my favorite smoke is my twinkle tarts #1 cut. Straight blackberry cream flavor with a punch.

My brother's buddy just shared his picks of tt#1 under leds. Really pretty


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hey hey, thanks for checking it out. The artisanal gelato definitely passes the 33 flavor but is bumped up in potency from the lvtk.
> 
> Right now my favorite smoke is my twinkle tarts #1 cut. Straight blackberry cream flavor with a punch.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, ya I just saw the artisanal gelato, thats right up my alley even though I have a few 33 crosses. Just realized the notsoeso....eso seeds thing today...hahaha nice man, good for you, I will definitely soon snag some packs and fully support another grower.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

Also the Vegas sunset looks great man, damn like the lineup!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also the Vegas sunset looks great man, damn like the lineup!


I'll be relocating out east next week and once I'm settled I'm going to be running 2 packs of headbanger try and find some sour! 

Excited to have some sour back in my rotation.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll be relocating out east next week and once I'm settled I'm going to be running 2 packs of headbanger try and find some sour!
> 
> Excited to have some sour back in my rotation.


Can’t wait for that


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll be relocating out east next week and once I'm settled I'm going to be running 2 packs of headbanger try and find some sour!
> 
> Excited to have some sour back in my rotation.


Nice dude I'm out east, northeast... I have a pack of bikerkush I have to pop to try my hand at breeding.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> another dynoberrybites grown in a 1 gal nursery potView attachment 4766651View attachment 4766652View attachment 4766653


Subbed. I haven't heard of him before, just heard of Useful a month ago and now have box of skunks and oranges going. These plants are beautiful and learning a lot of breeders to try. Thanks for putting this out there and feeding my hopeless bean addiction...lol

Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone recommend some Esos strains for fatigue? Having a little trouble finding detailed descriptions of the effects Thanks


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 12, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Anyone recommend some Esos strains for fatigue? Having a little trouble finding detailed descriptions of the effects Thanks


any of the grape sato crosses dynoberrybites was a very sedative like smoke @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> any of the grape sato crosses dynoberrybites was a very sedative like smoke @thenotsoesoteric


I will have to use those for nighttime. Any daytime smoke? I generally stick to pure headstand and leaning hybrids. I already sleep 12-14 hours a day (sickness and treatment there of). Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> I will have to use those for nighttime. Any daytime smoke? I generally stick to pure headstand and leaning hybrids. I already sleep 12-14 hours a day (sickness and treatment there of). Thanks


The lvtk crosses tends to put out a good amount of phenos with more sativa leaning style buzz with good body effects.

Currently for fatigue id say the orangeberry smoothie, super lemon crush, vegas sunset and twinkle twinkle tarts should work. The lvtk s1 but some pheno may be heavier on the body stone.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The lvtk crosses tends to put out a good amount of phenos with more sativa leaning style buzz with good body effects.
> 
> Currently for fatigue id say the orangeberry smoothie, super lemon crush, vegas sunset and twinkle twinkle tarts should work. The lvtk s1 but some pheno may be heavier on the body stone.


now that you mention it my orange berry smoothie was very uppity


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The lvtk crosses tends to put out a good amount of phenos with more sativa leaning style buzz with good body effects.
> 
> Currently for fatigue id say the orangeberry smoothie, super lemon crush, vegas sunset and twinkle twinkle tarts should work. The lvtk s1 but some pheno may be heavier on the body stone.


Thank you very much, I was just looking at the site and those obsm and twinkle tarts are calling me...lol Thanks again
Peace


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll be relocating out east next week and once I'm settled I'm going to be running 2 packs of headbanger try and find some sour!
> 
> Excited to have some sour back in my rotation.


Can't wait to see what you find in there! Also, didn't you just move? You sure do get around lol

Been so busy I'm slacking on pics but Magnum PI hit the flower tent yesterday!


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 12, 2020)

Adding to the collection


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Can't wait to see what you find in there! Also, didn't you just move? You sure do get around lol
> 
> Been so busy I'm slacking on pics but Magnum PI hit the flower tent yesterday!


Yeah, I came down to California from Oregon but im just not feeling it here. I'm a person who enjoys the outdoors and here in Central valley its just dirt! I need woods, lakes, rivers and parks without having to drive to the Mountains.

Last move ill make though, lol.


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> OBSM #1


Hey man, would you mind reposting a couple of OBSM pics, I just ordered some and would love to see her in all her glory. Thanks

Peace


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Hey man, would you mind reposting a couple of OBSM pics, I just ordered some and would love to see her in all her glory. Thanks
> 
> Peace


I ran these a year ago now so I’ll see what I can dredge up here is a close to finish pic of a lower nug


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 13, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> I ran these a year ago now so I’ll see what I can dredge up here is a close to finish pic of a lower nug View attachment 4767629


Thanks man they are beautiful. I love plant porn


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> any of the grape sato crosses dynoberrybites was a very sedative like smoke @thenotsoesoteric


Ya grape terps are huge or getting big right now, so grape sato would be a winner, grape seems to translate very well to hash....grape makes some nice terpy hash


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, I came down to California from Oregon but im just not feeling it here. I'm a person who enjoys the outdoors and here in Central valley its just dirt! I need woods, lakes, rivers and parks without having to drive to the Mountains.
> 
> Last move ill make though, lol.


You have to love that valley air and tule fog.

BTW, did you make those LVTK S1's again?
Top 2 best strain I've tried.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You have to love that valley air and tule fog.
> 
> BTW, did you make those LVTK S1's again?
> Top 2 best strain I've tried.


Yeah my bro lives in cattle territory so you smell cow crap all the time, lol. Add in the tweekers and its nice!

I did another batch of the lvtk s1. Might let it go during the relocate but I may still keep a cut. Just so much stuff to work through atm. Decisions decisions


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah my bro lives in cattle territory so you smell cow crap all the time, lol. Add in the tweekers and its nice!
> 
> I did another batch of the lvtk s1. Might let it go during the relocate but I may still keep a cut. Just so much stuff to work through atm. Decisions decisions


I'd buy more of those LVTK S1s. We ran a couple of them in the basement (where I generally can't get pictures) and it was outstanding smoke, good growth rates, decent to good yield. I have a couple more limping along in veg, my partner in the basement has had a bit of a motivation dip and we need to dial it in again over there.

I'll be getting pics of Twinkle Tarts during the new run at home, probably need to take a cut from her, seems like a lot of keepers popping up in your gear. Also just popped 4 Welchie fems, pretty excited for those.

I'll probably mostly focus on growing Eso's gear and my own chucks for the next year. I have my GPS OBS winner that I'm still holding and a Dynasty Freebie [Cherry Vanilla Skunk x Blue Heron #111] that is outstanding, I'm looking for three or four more good mother plants for 2021 and I think I'm going to find a least a couple of them in your packs.

I tried a lot of hype strains last year, growing and smoking as many as I could. I think there's more magic in the packs from folks I know on this forum. I can think of at least five small breeders from around here that are dropping fire every time, and I'd rather support people I like than chase the hype dragon or deal with anyone greasy.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 15, 2020)

I believe the scientific term for what is going on with Twinkle Tarts right now is "Giggity".


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 17, 2020)

Eso out of these what one would you run?


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 17, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Eso out of these what one would you run?
> View attachment 4771279


Wouldn't it be nice to have room to run the all!!


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 17, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have room to run the all!!


A man can dream.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Eso out of these what one would you run?
> View attachment 4771279


I would start with All valley grape, was the most limited of the group. Should have some serious grape terps.

The 2 orangeberry smoothie crosses give really similar phenos despite having different moms. Great orangeberry flavors.

The grape bubba x lvtk is albino boogieman again has good grape terps but the lvtk phenos are more gas/rubber terps. Some strong potency in that cross.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would start with All valley grape, was the most limited of the group. Should have some serious grape terps.
> 
> The 2 orangeberry smoothie crosses give really similar phenos despite having different moms. Great orangeberry flavors.
> 
> The grape bubba x lvtk is albino boogieman again has good grape terps but the lvtk phenos are more gas/rubber terps. Some strong potency in that cross.


Thanks my friend


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 20, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Can't wait to see what you find in there! Also, didn't you just move? You sure do get around lol
> 
> Been so busy I'm slacking on pics but Magnum PI hit the flower tent yesterday!


Hey man, I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the Magnum PI? I was hoping to try it as meds for my chronic fatigue. Maybe @thenotsoesoteric could give a hint on whether they will be available again. Thanks in advance
Peace


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Hey man, I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the Magnum PI? I was hoping to try it as meds for my chronic fatigue. Maybe @thenotsoesoteric could give a hint on whether they will be available again. Thanks in advance
> Peace


It'll be a while till I'm able to get more magnum pi available. Unfortunately they went fast. Hopefully in mid 2021. Cheers


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It'll be a while till I'm able to get more magnum pi available. Unfortunately they went fast. Hopefully in mid 2021. Cheers


Thanks man I appreciate it. I will we waiting patiently lol


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to me The red wrapper is a nice holiday touch.....Woohoo


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 24, 2020)

Forgot the picture....damn stoner...lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 25, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'd buy more of those LVTK S1s. We ran a couple of them in the basement (where I generally can't get pictures) and it was outstanding smoke, good growth rates, decent to good yield. I have a couple more limping along in veg, my partner in the basement has had a bit of a motivation dip and we need to dial it in again over there.
> 
> I'll be getting pics of Twinkle Tarts during the new run at home, probably need to take a cut from her, seems like a lot of keepers popping up in your gear. Also just popped 4 Welchie fems, pretty excited for those.
> 
> ...


Alot of the hype stuff has the same look as well, all the renamed gelato crosses x sherb etc. Once you seen the amount of flower I have you start noticing that, my friend was saying the same thing. They look absolutely fire but there's know originality or uniqueness in pheno expression, it's because they're crossing the same gelatos with gelatos and calling them different numbers.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey everybody just a review about getting beans from Esosseeds. I ordered recently a couple packs Dino berries and Lemon Crush and got a freebie Welchie. Got to me quick and easy! Popping a couple Dino’s (both popped in a paper towel, in cups now)


----------



## Senokai (Dec 30, 2020)

Quick update on Dynoberry Bites and Twinkle Tarts.

Twinkle Tarts - amazing bud structure and resin production. Terps are fantastic, True LVTK profile and it reminds me of a Tennesse Kush I had a while back. Dynoberry is crazy in its terp profile. Upfront its a loud as hell berry that is almost synthetic that grabs your attention followed by a really deep complex hashy note which is hard to pin down but wow what a combo.

Twinkle Tarts -



Dynoberry -


----------



## Bpeace (Dec 30, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Quick update on Dynoberry Bites and Twinkle Tarts.
> 
> Twinkle Tarts - amazing bud structure and resin production. Terps are fantastic, True LVTK profile and it reminds me of a Tennesse Kush I had a while back. Dynoberry is crazy in its terp profile. Upfront its a loud as hell berry that is almost synthetic that grabs your attention followed by a really deep complex hashy note which is hard to pin down but wow what a combo.
> 
> ...


Dude! They look amazing! I will be running these soon! Can't wait


----------



## Senokai (Dec 30, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Dude! They look amazing! I will be running these soon! Can't wait


Thanks. This has been a seriously healthy round. I added Epsom salt to my nutrient program and it has made a world of difference. My local water seems to be deficient in cal and mag. Epsom salt is a game changer lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Quick update on Dynoberry Bites and Twinkle Tarts.
> 
> Twinkle Tarts - amazing bud structure and resin production. Terps are fantastic, True LVTK profile and it reminds me of a Tennesse Kush I had a while back. Dynoberry is crazy in its terp profile. Upfront its a loud as hell berry that is almost synthetic that grabs your attention followed by a really deep complex hashy note which is hard to pin down but wow what a combo.
> 
> ...


The twinkle tarts is stacked nice, eso posted a pic of the artisan gelato on instagram and it looked amazing


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

People really should be snagging esos beans if you want some dank at an excellent price, he's a grower here on the forum, ain't some huge breeder with a big ego. Shop main st all. Don't give a shit where you shop though.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> People really should be snagging esos beans if you want some dank at an excellent price, he's a grower here on the forum, ain't some huge breeder with a big ego. Shop main st all. Don't give a shit where you shop though.


100% percent support this!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The twinkle tarts is stacked nice, eso posted a pic of the artisan gelato on instagram and it looked amazing


The artisan is the one I been ready to pull trigger on.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2021)

Done and done


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 6, 2021)

My brother's artisanal gelato from seed. I have a different pheno in flower for pollination that i kept from a couple months ago. My brother's is more gas than gelato smelling.


----------



## Senokai (Jan 12, 2021)

I gave Twinkle Tarts a haircut so I could show her off before harvesting. Killer structure and very fast flower time.


----------



## Senokai (Jan 12, 2021)

@thenotsoesoteric I have been curious to see what you think about this particular expression of Dynoberry Bites. Based off of the structure which side of the genetics does this lean towards? Or is this a good mix of the two? Terps are insane, synthetic berry (I suspect Grape Sato) and this SOUR funk of sweat (Black Dog). It smells like a bag hockey jerseys after a high school gym class. Fucking amazing!!


----------



## Bpeace (Jan 12, 2021)

Senokai said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I have been curious to see what you think about this particular expression of Dynoberry Bites. Based off of the structure which side of the genetics does this lean towards? Or is this a good mix of the two? Terps are insane, synthetic berry (I suspect Grape Sato) and this SOUR funk of sweat (Black Dog). It smells like a bag hockey jerseys after a high school gym class. Fucking amazing!!
> View attachment 4794044View attachment 4794044View attachment 4794045View attachment 4794046


Dude, just spectacular, well done!
Peace


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2021)

Senokai said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I have been curious to see what you think about this particular expression of Dynoberry Bites. Based off of the structure which side of the genetics does this lean towards? Or is this a good mix of the two? Terps are insane, synthetic berry (I suspect Grape Sato) and this SOUR funk of sweat (Black Dog). It smells like a bag hockey jerseys after a high school gym class. Fucking amazing!!
> View attachment 4794044View attachment 4794044View attachment 4794045View attachment 4794046


She is looking a lot like the grapes 13 from the grape sato. A little leafier but very terpy grape/berry funk. Should have that g13 punch to her, looks great man!


----------



## Senokai (Jan 12, 2021)

Bpeace said:


> Dude, just spectacular, well done!
> Peace


Thank you!!!


----------



## Senokai (Jan 12, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She is looking a lot like the grapes 13 from the grape sato. A little leafier but very terpy grape/berry funk. Should have that g13 punch to her, looks great man!


Thanks for the info @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2021)

Popped one bean of Dynoberry(F) that's how much faith I've got in this little slut. Finishing up these 12 bigfoot glues {HSC) second run of em.. Frosty AF but a pain in the nuts to trim.. Calyx to leaf ratio is poor. I've got 1 roadkill skunk(shoreline) and 1 candyshop( shoreline) that look nice but won't make the cut.. Got 9 Bananna OG - Bag of oranges( useful) .. Same age as the Dyno..Should be interesting to see how things shake out.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Reverso welchie #3


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Reverso welchie #2


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Reverso welchie #1


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 15, 2021)

Magnum PI


----------



## talon (Jan 15, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Magnum PIView attachment 4797817


Those C99 genetics coming through strong on the fan leaves. beautiful serrations. looks like it smells skunky.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Reverso welchie #1
> View attachment 4797812View attachment 4797813View attachment 4797814


Always something nice cooking in your garden! Thanks for sharing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I gave Twinkle Tarts a haircut so I could show her off before harvesting. Killer structure and very fast flower time.
> View attachment 4794033View attachment 4794034


How did I miss this? Looks great! Hell yeah


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 16, 2021)

How is the stretch on the Dynoberry Bites?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How is the stretch on the Dynoberry Bites?


Ime it wasn’t that bad less than doubled. I grew I think 4-5 of them now


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 16, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How is the stretch on the Dynoberry Bites?


I had the same experience as @evergreengardener on the DBB just fyi, barely doubled in size....unlike all the LVTK crosses I've grown from Eso that keep turning into trees lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 16, 2021)

talon said:


> Those C99 genetics coming through strong on the fan leaves. beautiful serrations. looks like it smells skunky.


Actually the nose is straight pineapple right now... and shes super loud. That pineapple stank is starting to take over the tent, which considering she's in between a GMO and Hippy Slayer is really something


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 18, 2021)

Just getting back to the thick of things after a couple years off. Checking out RIU again and came across this thread.
Holy shit...can't tell you how happy I am to see this. I'll be jumping in on most of these LVTK crosses for sure. Hands down he had the best one I've seen.
Popped my last 2 LVTK seeds from a few years back...30 days 12/12


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2021)

Im on the site and see you had some Bubba crosses, I don't see them for sale.. Do you still breed them?

Grape Bubba ?


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 19, 2021)

Albino boogie man is grape bubba x LVTK I think


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Albino boogie man is grape bubba x LVTK I think



Thank you, Im an idiot. Order placed. 

LVTK s1( highlander cut) 
Albino Boogieman
Welchie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im on the site and see you had some Bubba crosses, I don't see them for sale.. Do you still breed them?
> 
> Grape Bubba ?


I let the grape bubba go due to lack of space but she was a banger. I have some pics of her in the hazeman thread. She had tons of small resin heads which was great for hash. More on the indica side for effects.


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 6, 2021)

Two 4x8 tents with esos gear! First tent has 10 twinkle tarts and one bubblegum blast. Flipped them a week ago or so. Second tent with the scrog screens has 7 albino boogiemans and 1 bb. Going to veg for a few more weeks.
Forgive the leaf char on some plants, did a botanigard es dip that was a wee strong a couple weeks ago. Haven’t hit a chance to clean em all up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 6, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Reverso welchie #2
> View attachment 4797809View attachment 4797810View attachment 4797811


These R Welchies look great man...you have any updated pic, gorgeous coloring and some heavy trichome content...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2021)

I finally found these.
They were hiding in the clutter on a shelf 
I'm trying to figure what I have here. It's hard to see in the picture
I've already popped the center ones, pure fire in that one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I finally found these.
> They were hiding in the clutter on a shelf
> I'm trying to figure what I have here. It's hard to see in the picture
> I've already popped the center ones, pure fire in that one.
> View attachment 4818623


The top is albino boogieman (grape bubba x lvtk) the bottom is big n tasty (oj#3 x lvtk)

Albino will kick out some hash monsters with grape mixed in.

Big n tasty is basically a lvtk bx (oj3 is lvtk x tangerine power male) there are some orange phenos in the big n tasty. And stretchy ass phenos too.


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 8, 2021)

One of my albino boogeymen is producing trics during veg...? They are getting 24hrs of light. Never seen on a vegging plants before that haven’t been reveg or auto flowering. Pretty interesting. @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The top is albino boogieman (grape bubba x lvtk) the bottom is big n tasty (oj#3 x lvtk)
> 
> Albino will kick out some hash monsters with grape mixed in.
> 
> Big n tasty is basically a lvtk bx (oj3 is lvtk x tangerine power male) there are some orange phenos in the big n tasty. And stretchy ass phenos too.


Sounds tasty!
I'm going to pop these on my next run.


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thinned out the Tarts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Thinned out the Tarts
> View attachment 4834121View attachment 4834122View attachment 4834123


Nice!


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 22, 2021)

I kept super cropping them but they are determined to go straight into the sun!


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess the stretch on these lvtk crosses was a *tiny* bit more than I expected in this scrog...whoops heh


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> I guess the stretch on these lvtk crosses was a *tiny* bit more than I expected in this scrog...whoops hehView attachment 4839034View attachment 4839035View attachment 4839036View attachment 4839037


The lvtk leaders will definitely explode if they're healthy and happy! Those tall girls should be nice resin producers. Looking great so far!!!


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 27, 2021)

That LVTK is redonkulous. Mate, you need to send that shit to me in Oz.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> I guess the stretch on these lvtk crosses was a *tiny* bit more than I expected in this scrog...whoops hehView attachment 4839034View attachment 4839035View attachment 4839036View attachment 4839037


Your canopy still looks really good, you're going to get a nice pull from those girls, wished I snagged some of those lvtk crosses, everything is sold out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Your canopy still looks really good, you're going to get a nice pull from those girls, wished I snagged some of those lvtk crosses, everything is sold out.


Still got them, just took everything down for a couple weeks because I'm moving cross country soon and need a break from post office runs. They'll be back in a couple weeks!


----------



## Zappa66 (Mar 2, 2021)

Another picture dump for you guys, had to super crop some of the tarts and raise the lights. Bout 4’ with a bit of stretch to go! Looks like they might have some nice colas soon.
Got into the scrog, whew kinda daunting. I have to thin these out and I’m not looking forward to it! Holy hell the stretch is insane...mostly albino boogie man, one bubblegum blast and t tart as well.


----------



## Zappa66 (Mar 2, 2021)

Look at the stems on this ab, trics all down the stems. Crazy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Look at the stems on this ab, trics all down the stems. Crazy.View attachment 4842084View attachment 4842085


The Boogieman is a good hash producer. I haven't squeezed any for rosin yet but they should do well there too.

Looking great


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Update! Broke my foot and as a result I ended up under watering/ fert. Due to going down stair issues. Ah well it’s always something. Albino boogie man:


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Twinkle tarts, again under fert and dried out a few times.


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Two phenos of the bubblegum blast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Update! Broke my foot and as a result I ended up under watering/ fert. Due to going down stair issues. Ah well it’s always something. Albino boogie man:
> View attachment 4870952View attachment 4870953View attachment 4870954View attachment 4870955View attachment 4870956View attachment 4870957


Sorry to hear you got hurt, hope you're doing better or getting there! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sorry to hear you got hurt, hope you're doing better or getting there! Thanks for sharing the pics.


Yah they got me in a walking boot finally. Going down the stairs with the crutches was terrible, then I had to belly crawl into the tents with the hose and a wand to water. Got pretty slap dash with the fertilizer and mostly just used plain water. Kinda fucked them as a result, what can I say. The albino boogie man, and bazoka blast are stealing the show from the tarts. Didn’t expect that. The tt seems like it tolerated my abuse less well than the others.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

Any 420 sales happening this month? I was looking at your site but didn't see any info. I see a few things are back in stock now and will prob snag a few soon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Any 420 sales happening this month? I was looking at your site but didn't see any info. I see a few things are back in stock now and will prob snag a few soon.


I may have a 4/20 deal but I also may be late. Got some personal stuff going on taking the majority of my attention at the moment. Life always likes to kick you when you're down.


----------



## lavazone1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey Esos I broke my ankle twice. You should get a knee scooter. Got one the second time I broke my ankle and it beats crutches. I know this won’t help you with the stairs But the scooters are great.


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 15, 2021)

Just ordered more bazooka blast, the two phenos i have are phenomenal! The microwave testers I took yesterday are one hit and quit at my current tolerance level. Also seems very promising for my wife’s spinal pain. I’ll try to take some pre harvest shots but going to try to get through harvesting at least one of my 4x8s this weekend. Everything is looking cloudy with a few plants getting pretty ambered up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

I finally popped a pack of LVTK S1's today.
I'll do my best to post their development.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I finally popped a pack of LVTK S1's today.
> I'll do my best to post their development.


Nice man looking foward to an epic run from you man!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice man looking foward to an epic run from you man!


Thank you. 
I'm super excited to grow these again. 
Sorry if you all are sick of my story, but
I grew these out last summer as testers and didn't take cuts.
About half way through flower I realized I had really screwed up.
Rejuvenation attempts were in vain.

This was some of the best herb I've ever produced!
Spear shaped TK colas that looked like they were rolled in kief.
This stuff was amazing. 
Crippling even.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you.
> I'm super excited to grow these again.
> Sorry if you all are sick of my story, but
> I grew these out last summer as testers and didn't take cuts.
> ...


Damn, I have a pack of these.... maybe I should have dropped some instead of Bazooka Blast... next round I guess!


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 16, 2021)

Twinkle tarts

Green b. Blast


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 16, 2021)

Albino boogie man 

purple bazooka blast


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 16, 2021)

So yah, despite some personal challenges with the grow I’m a very satisfied customer!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you.
> I'm super excited to grow these again.
> Sorry if you all are sick of my story, but
> I grew these out last summer as testers and didn't take cuts.
> ...


Hell yeah, thanks for the kind words! The pheno of lvtk i was gifted by the universe has been great to me and others. She really puts out some kick ass offspring.

Can't wait to see what you find in this round!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Albino boogie man
> View attachment 4880689View attachment 4880690View attachment 4880719View attachment 4880720
> purple bazooka blast
> View attachment 4880722View attachment 4880723View attachment 4880724View attachment 4880725View attachment 4880726


Oh yeah brother! Them some chunky buds on that green pheno! Thanks for sharing and when I get the new batch of goodies I'll hook u up for sure! Testers galore


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Damn, I have a pack of these.... maybe I should have dropped some instead of Bazooka Blast... next round I guess!


Oh that bazooka blast will do you right! Bigger yields than many of the s1 phenos and just as good of a punch to the face potency.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Knock on wood ill be popping a pack of headbangers next week on 4/20. Looking for a stud and a nice female. I've got two packs and was gonna do both right away but want to run some other things too.

The headbanger should compliment the lvtk so offspring should be nice. Gonna pop some copper chem f2 from @Amos Otis as well along with a gang of other stuff.

I'll let yall know what I decide to pop next week. Cheers and happy Friday


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 17, 2021)

You got some nice looking strains, I have seen you around the forums alot but had no idea you made and sold seeds. definitely interested in buying some packs. Is the only place to get them your website? Do you take cc or PayPal? Or email transfer? Hate going to the bank for money orders and no way I'm sending cash through the mail


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 17, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> You got some nice looking strains, I have seen you around the forums alot but had no idea you made and sold seeds. definitely interested in buying some packs. Is the only place to get them your website? Do you take cc or PayPal? Or email transfer? Hate going to the bank for money orders and no way I'm sending cash through the mail


I’ve sent cash with a tracking a couple times. Eso is a good dude I wouldn’t worry. I’m still sad he never got back to me about those gelato crosses


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 17, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> I’ve sent cash with a tracking a couple times. Eso is a good dude I wouldn’t worry. I’m still sad he never got back to me about those gelato crosses


Not worried about eso...lol
More worried about a postman with sticky fingers,
Also like the instant payment of cc, pay pal or e transfer. instead of watching over a tracking number or hoping the postman doesn't have sticky fingers


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 17, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Not worried about eso...lol
> More worried about a postman with sticky fingers,
> Also like the instant payment of cc, pay pal or e transfer. instead of watching over a tracking number or hoping the postman doesn't have sticky fingers



Eso takes Venmo


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 17, 2021)

Never had a problem sending cash just mail it smart.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 17, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Twinkle tarts
> View attachment 4880657View attachment 4880658View attachment 4880659View attachment 4880660View attachment 4880661
> Green b. Blast
> View attachment 4880664View attachment 4880672View attachment 4880679View attachment 4880681View attachment 4880682


Twinkle tartz and green b blast looks amazing. That bazooka blast right? I've like what I've seen from the pics of welchie and lvtk.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 17, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Knock on wood ill be popping a pack of headbangers next week on 4/20. Looking for a stud and a nice female. I've got two packs and was gonna do both right away but want to run some other things too.
> 
> The headbanger should compliment the lvtk so offspring should be nice. Gonna pop some copper chem f2 from @Amos Otis as well along with a gang of other stuff.
> 
> I'll let yall know what I decide to pop next week. Cheers and happy Friday


Should s1 the headbanger haven't seen any yet. Grabbed 20 seeds of headbanger x karma og off strainly I want to find a male from.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2021)

In respect


Gemtree said:


> Should s1 the headbanger haven't seen any yet. Grabbed 20 seeds of headbanger x karma og off strainly I want to find a male from.


If karma stops putting out headbanger i may s1 them but I try not to self things people have in circulation. 

Only reason I s1 the lvtk is because it was a 1 in a 1000 pheno. I just felt like this cut needed to be preserved and shared. The cut itself is a finicky bitch and folks that I've gifted it to seemed to have a hard time dialing it in so s1 were a better option.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 17, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> In respect
> 
> If karma stops putting out headbanger i may s1 them but I try not to self things people have in circulation.
> 
> Only reason I s1 the lvtk is because it was a 1 in a 1000 pheno. I just felt like this cut needed to be preserved and shared. The cut itself is a finicky bitch and folks that I've gifted it to seemed to have a hard time dialing it in so s1 were a better option.


I just meant for personal or gifting but I'd scoop some crosses for sure. Really want to try some of your lvtk I have some bad dawg freebies with lvtk I think.


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Twinkle tartz and green b blast looks amazing. That bazooka blast right? I've like what I've seen from the pics of welchie and lvtk.


Yah bazooka blast I keep calling it bubblegum blast for whatever reason. Both phenos Look pretty great. The tarts was a mixed bag some look so so, some great. There totally is one that reeks like blackberry candy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2021)

Twinkle tarts grown by @Highsince76


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 19, 2021)

I wish that pheno was in the pack I ran, damn! Esos, is that your Tt #1 cut?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> I wish that pheno was in the pack I ran, damn! Esos, is that your Tt #1 cut?


No, he said he popped 1 bean and that is what he got! But it does look very similar to my cut for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2021)

Artisanal gelato done by ez beezy


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Just placed my order for those sweet lookin genes. @thenotsoesoteric has a great deal going on for 4/20. I picked up Vegas Sunset, Artisanal Gelato, Orangeberry Smoothie #1, Bazooka Blast, Reverso Welchie, Grapes 13 F2, Gogi OG F2, and Black Grape Dumdum. These freebies that were included are smokin!! I appreciate the deal my man!! When you restock that Magnum P.I.(fuckin awesome name btw), Big N Tasty, and Purple Betty let me know!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

Just put some beans in the soak. Including 
Headbanger 
Peakseedsbc c99
Roasted garlic margy 
Copper chem f2 from @Amos Otis 
Cannaventure ghost og
Pineapple express 
and a few personal crosses 

Cheers errbody


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2021)

Stank bubble grown by the Meatman


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2021)

5 x headbanger 
4 x roasted garlic margy 
3 copper chem f2
3 x peakseedsbc c99
2 x ghost og s1 by cannaventure 
1 x pineapple express by g13 labs
Then a few personal crosses
2 x black grapes dumdum 
2 x super lemon crush 
2 x all valley grapes 
2 FS c99 x grape sato 

Then I'm waiting for my lvtk, twinkle tarts, artisanal gelato and bodega bubblegum clones to be sent back to me. Gonna be a full house.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2021)

That is diatomaceous earth in cups. Bought dirt from box store and seen some crawlers so they needed to die.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is diatomaceous earth in cups. Bought dirt from box store and seen some crawlers so they needed to die.


A lot of soils and composts now contain either composting critters or a few beneficial insects to keep the root aphids and fungus gnats from being an issue for the consumer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> A lot of soils and composts now contain either composting critters or a few beneficial insects to keep the root aphids and fungus gnats from being an issue for the consumer.


I trying googling to see if they were beneficial aka predatory mites or spider mites and I just couldn't tell. They are still in younger stage so not sure. Hoping it was just some predatory buggers.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 28, 2021)

Generally if they move fast they're either composters or predators. An abundance of either is usually short lived, they balance out pretty quickly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Generally if they move fast they're either composters or predators. An abundance of either is usually short lived, they balance out pretty quickly.


Yeah they're quick little fuckers so I'm hoping the composters or predators.


----------



## MtRainDog (Apr 29, 2021)

Super Lemon Crush giving me some old school vibes


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Super Lemon Crush giving me some old school vibes
> View attachment 4890127
> View attachment 4890128


Thanks for sharing. She looks great


----------



## lavazone1 (Apr 29, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Super Lemon Crush giving me some old school vibes
> View attachment 4890127
> View attachment 4890128


What kind of smells you getting from her?
Just got a pack of those in the mail 
Looks great.


----------



## MtRainDog (Apr 30, 2021)

lavazone1 said:


> What kind of smells you getting from her?
> Just got a pack of those in the mail
> Looks great.


Pineapple is the most upfront smell I get, then a hazy-incense smell behind it.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 4, 2021)

starting 2 of these.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2021)

I've got an Albino Boogieman, hereafter referred to as AB, in a group of 8 beans just soaked and destined for the buds to smoke tent. I wanted to do 2, but am only running one smoke tent these days, and want to sample as much stash as I can.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got an Albino Boogieman, hereafter referred to as AB, in a group of 8 beans just soaked and destined for the buds to smoke tent. I wanted to do 2, but am only running one smoke tent these days, and want to sample as much stash as I can.


Hopefully she does you justice!


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2021)

Finished up the dynoberry, good stuff. Looked identical to the pics on the eso site. Took 2 clones off her to run outdoors. Popped 6 LVTK and six Albino Boogeys today.


----------



## JustBlazin (May 5, 2021)

Got my order from today.....not bad for just over $100

Thanks esos can't wait to pop these!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Got my order from today.....not bad for just over $100
> View attachment 4895358
> Thanks esos can't wait to pop these!!!!!!!!


Glad they made safely! Much appreciated


----------



## Zappa66 (May 6, 2021)

Nothing but good things to say after smoking my recent harvest of bazooka blast, twinkle tarts and albino boogieman. One of the bazooka Blast is insanely potent, puts you right down in all the right ways.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Nothing but good things to say after smoking my recent harvest of bazooka blast, twinkle tarts and albino boogieman. One of the bazooka Blast is insanely potent, puts you right down in all the right ways.View attachment 4895954


I love hearing that! Gotta love those hard hitting phenos. Love some night night buds


----------



## JustBlazin (May 6, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Nothing but good things to say after smoking my recent harvest of bazooka blast, twinkle tarts and albino boogieman. One of the bazooka Blast is insanely potent, puts you right down in all the right ways.View attachment 4895954


Looking tasty
What are the terps like?
I got twinkle tarts and bazooka blast in the mail yesterday


----------



## Zappa66 (May 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Looking tasty
> What are the terps like?
> I got twinkle tarts and bazooka blast in the mail yesterday


Sour fruity, killer. This was the purple pheno pictured a couple pages back


----------



## MtRainDog (May 7, 2021)

SLC


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 4896443
> SLC


Oh yeah! I can dig it! Hope 1 of the 2 i got going look that good!


----------



## JustBlazin (May 8, 2021)

@thenotsoesoteric Just noticed that black grape dum dum and dynoberry bites have the same lineage.does switching the parents around have any difference between the two strains?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> @thenotsoesoteric Just noticed that black grape dum dum and dynoberry bites have the same lineage.does switching the parents around have any difference between the two strains?


They actually have different moms. Both are black dog moms but different phenos. The dynoberry mom was the blackberry pheno I also used to make the the twinkle tarts. 

The black grapes dum dum mom was what I called the purple pheno. It was shorter and stalker with more of a raspberry metallic flavor. She was much slower in veg vs the blackberry pheno but super nice smoke.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 9, 2021)

1 of 2 above ground. Like caring for a newborn. Can’t touch it can’t be to loud around it lol.


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2021)

Just curious on everybody's germ rates on the LVTK


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Just curious on everybody's germ rates on the LVTK


I haven't heard any reports of them not popping so far. They were some thick shells so I recommend scuffing them and if they don't crack after 2 days to manually crack them but I haven't had to manually crack any of those yet.


----------



## Corso312 (May 15, 2021)

Thick indeed, 6/6 on the albino boogie and 0\6 on the lvtk.


----------



## Corso312 (May 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That sucks man. I haven't had any reports of them not popping. Unfortunately the s1s are all gone or I'd get you some more out. Hit me up and ill see what I can do.



Lol nah man, was not fishing for free beans.. Your seeds are so cheap I will just order more if I need to.. Ive still got another pack of the LVTK to open.. Just curious if I needed to get creative on this next pack to ensure germination.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Lol nah man, was not fishing for free beans.. Your seeds are so cheap I will just order more if I need to.. Ive still got another pack of the LVTK to open.. Just curious if I needed to get creative on this next pack to ensure germination.


Its all good. I hate to hear that any beans don't pop. Sorry that happened for sure.

I've got a few i saved to pop in case I lost the mom cut and it looks like I'll lose her. My bro has the cut for safe keeping but he failed to keep her safe and she went to shit. So I gotta pop the few s1s I saved so ill do that this weekend and report how it goes.


----------



## Ganjihad (May 15, 2021)

I think I'd have to make sure my brother had some kind of accident, or just "disappeared" all together. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2021)

I went ahead and got 4 of my last lvtk s1 beans wet yesterday just to check how they'd do. Scuffed them in my shaker can for a minute or so and then into paper towel. All 4 popped in 24 hrs. Also did my last 3 lvtk beans from cannaventure. The lvtk had a bit more tail exposed.


----------



## North Coast Cannabist (May 16, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Just curious on everybody's germ rates on the LVTK


So far I am 2/2 on the LVTK. Still have 4 more to try.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 17, 2021)

Got some plants from Eso that smell good and strong in veg! Welchie (just went in) and Dynoberry and Super Lemon Crush will go in pretty soon. I’m just growing small clones in little one gals to test them for now and I’ll run them bigger next time if they get grown again. I’ll post pics when there’s more going on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Black grapes dumdum grown by Big willie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Reverso welchie grown by kold kasiz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Super lemon crush grown by MtRainDog


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2021)

My 2 twinkle tarts.


----------



## Coalcat (May 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Super lemon crush grown by MtRainDog
> View attachment 4906137


I got a pack of these and can’t wait to pop em. Gave 2 to a friend and he is growing right now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> I got a pack of these and can’t wait to pop em. Gave 2 to a friend and he is growing right now.


I've got 2 going now as well. Few weeks old and both are very similar and uniform. Probably will toss them in flower along with the other seedlings at end of May.


----------



## Romulanman (May 23, 2021)

I put 2 of the Artisinal Gelato in water yesterday. Saw the sale going on and will prob order Weds. Grab a few more of those strains before you move on to newer stuff.


----------



## MtRainDog (May 25, 2021)

Happy Chop Day to Me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2021)

3 Lvtk and 4 of the lvtk s1 highlander cut 
The s1s all have saw tooth style leaf edges, the 3 lvtk are the bottom 2 and one in middle row of 3.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 3 Lvtk and 4 of the lvtk s1 highlander cut
> The s1s all have saw tooth style leaf edges, the 3 lvtk are the bottom 2 and one in middle row of 3.View attachment 4918604


Followed ya from ig lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Followed ya from ig lol


Many thanks!


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Many thanks!


Just mean I saw your post there and came on here right after and saw you posted again lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 8, 2021)

Twinkle tarts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Twinkle tarts.
> View attachment 4919270


Hope you find some of that blackberry goodness!


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone getting really fast finish times with the Dino berry bites? I’m on day 42 and these are showing amber trichs. The 3 twinkle tarts growing with it are not even close. Super frosty and smells really good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> Anyone getting really fast finish times with the Dino berry bites? I’m on day 42 and these are showing amber trichs. The 3 twinkle tarts growing with it are not even close. Super frosty and smells really good.View attachment 4922127View attachment 4922128


The black dog mom was quick flower too. Usually finished in 55 days flower.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 23, 2021)

Twinkle tarts. On to bigger and better things. She has a nice stinky stem rub also reminds me of the dynoberry.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 23, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Twinkle tarts. On to bigger and better things. She has a nice stinky stem rub also reminds me of the dynoberry.
> View attachment 4929461


Looking great


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 2, 2021)

Stank bubble coming into it in one of the 4x8 tents. I believe there is also a bazooka blast and in-house sluricaine hidden in the back as well. Stank bubble seems to have a much more limited stretch than my last run with albino boogieman and twinkle tarts.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 2, 2021)

And after the haircut


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 2, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> And after the haircut View attachment 4935171View attachment 4935172


Looking good! 

The bodega bubblegum crosses don't seem to stretch like many of the other lvtk crosses do. Both of the bodegas i used were on the squat stocky side though.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good!
> 
> The bodega bubblegum crosses don't seem to stretch like many of the other lvtk crosses do. Both of the bodegas i used were on the squat stocky side though.


I have high expectations, the two bazooka blasts I flowered last round were truly excellent smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2021)

Eso's Albino Boogieman. One week past flip and determined to take over the tent. Bent and broken several times, the she beast just shrugs it off. Hella vigor @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> And after the haircut View attachment 4935171View attachment 4935172


Way to maximize the tent, that a nice canapoy.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Eso's Albino Boogieman. One week past flip and determined to take over the tent. Bent and broken several times, the she beast just shrugs it off. Hella vigor @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4939853


Lol, exactly my experience! Buckle up you still got plenty of stretch to go. Real strong smoke to look forward to though.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thicker by the day, stank bubble


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Twinkle tarts. On to bigger and better things. She has a nice stinky stem rub also reminds me of the dynoberry.
> View attachment 4929461


Nice Job..


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice Job..


You just going to stalk me because I made one post lol...weirdo..and that plant looks so purple


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> You just going to stalk me because I made one post lol...weirdo..and that plant looks so purple


You just better concentrate on growing them plants. You made a comment to me, I liked your wonderful grow that's all. Have a good one.

Just leave people alone, you don't know there temperament..


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You just better concentrate on growing them plants. You made a comment to me, I liked your wonderful grow that's all. Have a good one.


Thanks big bro I don’t need to concentrate on anything, you can stalk thru pics to find something all you want. Your this master grower still burning the tops of his plants. And acts like a condescending dick head so good luck with that boss.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks big bro I don’t need to concentrate on anything, you can stalk thru pics to find something all you want. Your this master grower still burning the tops of his plants. And acts like a condescending dick head so good luck with that boss.


Never claimed to be that. Ohhhh I see got your feathers ruffled. Again you commented to me FIRST. I said on the rado thread shout out to the people that take the time to learn.

One day you will be a master master grower and run a facility bigger than the jungle boys and Seatown Gabrielle or whatever!!

You have all those genetics soo, you are going to become that next big breeder. Now I really tire of this. See you later Jungle King to be!

I'm just a normal grower ......


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Never claimed to be that. Ohhhh I see got your feathers ruffled. Again you commented to me FIRST. I said on the rado thread shout out to the people that take the time to learn.
> 
> One day you will be a master master grower and run a facility bigger than the jungle boys and Seatown Gabrielle or whatever!!
> 
> ...


No thanks I’m happy with my 1 plant growing for myself. I’m not the one telling people their plant look like shit in some passive aggressive manner. You can grow my friend, but being a dick head gets you what? Anyway have a good day


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2021)

Gentlemen Gentlemen lol...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gentlemen Gentlemen lol...


You rang....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> You rang....


Kind of like Candyman or Beetlejuice. Say Gentlemancorpse 3 times and bam!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Kind of like Candyman or Beetlejuice. Say Gentlemancorpse 3 times and bam!


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 16, 2021)

Back to growing now…(stank bubble)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Back to growing now…(stank bubble)
> View attachment 4945258


Nice! Whole lotta tops


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 17, 2021)

My twinkle tarts damn you purple stems and small plants, whatever will I do


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks like the plant got smaller and more purple 
I’m hoping for crispy tops, hear they get you super high.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2021)

Lvtk seedling, not my old keeper 

Couple of my lvtk cut's s1s, or more correctly lvtk s2s


An old chuck i did couple years ago c99 x grape sato. She buds out like a sativa, hoping she has a sattie buzz


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 28, 2021)

My two Artisanal Gelatos. Bout 8 weeks since pop. Tallest plants in the tent. No topping or training.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I just noticed you have a nice site of your own for your seeds. I’m not sure if I saw an older version or what, but I’ve never seen this one. Definitely like the site. I’ll keep an eye on it from now on and try to score some packs.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 4, 2021)

Twinkle tarts taking over the tent


----------



## Zappa66 (Aug 5, 2021)

Stank bubble


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Stank bubble View attachment 4958445View attachment 4958446View attachment 4958447


That looks a lot like the mom bodega. Killer job!


----------



## 517redeye (Aug 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Stank bubble grown by the Meatman
> View attachment 4886250


yea i wanna get these at somepoint shit looks fire as hell notsoesoteric


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Well I’m just going to let Jesus take the wheel. Eso got these plants on roids or something. Literally inches from the light and it don’t give a fuck lol. I’ll post some more pics in a few weeks when the buds start coming in good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2021)

Allready got some nice frost starting. I moved my light up to the top of my 6 foot tent. Pretty sure she is done stretching..thank god!..now if I can get one of her clones to root that would be ideal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Allready got some nice frost starting. I moved my light up to the top of my 6 foot tent. Pretty sure she is done stretching..thank god!..now if I can get one of her clones to root that would be ideal.
> View attachment 4962110
> View attachment 4962115


Clones should root nicely, knock on wood. They usually get tall but start stacking hard once they get going.


The pheno i kept is quick at rooting and still on of my favorite smokes. The person I gave a cut of to hold for me lost it but luckily I gave it to a couple other folks so hopefully I'll get it back in a few weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2021)

S1s off my lvtk cut. Frosting up nicely


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 10, 2021)

Finally up repotted and got my blumats in
Got among a few other things
6 twinkle tarts
6 black grape dum dum
4 dyno berry bites
1 of the twinkle tarts has some messed up growth

The top node is pretty much facing down


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Finally up repotted and got my blumats in
> Got among a few other things
> 6 twinkle tarts
> 6 black grape dum dum
> ...


I've never seen a plant do that, lol. Had some just stop growing from main stem so kinda tops itself. 

Hope you find some nice mixed berry action.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've never seen a plant do that, lol. Had some just stop growing from main stem so kinda tops itself.
> 
> Hope you find some nice mixed berry action.


Me either..lol the top is totally facing down but there's a node just starting to poke out and go up where that one is turned down, also had a few knarly leaves earlier on this one as well.

Thanks hopefully I'll find some nice terps, thanks for the good deal on the seeds.

What's the stretch like on the twinkle tarts, black grape dum dum and dynoberry bites?
I'm hoping they don't stretch to much and get to close to my light


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2021)

[QUOTE="JustBlazin, post: 16473702, member:

What's the stretch like on the twinkle tarts


> Wheeeeeelp....is the stretch on her.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 10, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> [QUOTE="JustBlazin, post: 16473702, member:
> 
> What's the stretch like on the twinkle tarts


Lol....it's that bad


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 10, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Lol....it's that bad


Lol not bad per say but she definitely stretched at least 2x If not more, u can see in my pics from the last page she definitely got big very fast.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 10, 2021)

Shit maybe I should have put the tarts in the back Row instead of the black grape dum dum the dum dump all looked kinda tall so I put them in back


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Me either..lol the top is totally facing down but there's a node just starting to poke out and go up where that one is turned down, also had a few knarly leaves earlier on this one as well.
> 
> Thanks hopefully I'll find some nice terps, thanks for the good deal on the seeds.
> 
> ...


The black grapes dumdum will stay short, dynoberry bites is medium but tarts can get tall.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 11, 2021)

Couple welchies going to be transplanted soon.


----------



## Zappa66 (Aug 11, 2021)

Trim jail, some of the stank bubble phenos look pretty good.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey @thenotsoesoteric what do you have up your sleeve as far as upcoming seeds? Any new crosses? Or restocking any of your older strains?
I know you moved recently, have you got everything back up and running? Or are you still working your way towards getting it all back on track?


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 11, 2021)

I still need some of those gelato crosses I missed out on them ....hopefully we get a headbanger cross...and he needs a tester


----------



## Zappa66 (Aug 12, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Hey @thenotsoesoteric what do you have up your sleeve as far as upcoming seeds? Any new crosses? Or restocking any of your older strains?
> I know you moved recently, have you got everything back up and running? Or are you still working your way towards getting it all back on track?


He posts on a couple of other forums if you want to creep on what he’s up to (like I do lol)


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 12, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> He posts on a couple of other forums if you want to creep on what he’s up to (like I do lol)


I'm over on chuckers paradise too but I don't see him over there much


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I'm over on chuckers paradise too but I don't see him over there much


check out Red's place.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I'm over on chuckers paradise too but I don't see him over there much


I quit going to chuckers due to all the drama. And unfortunately I can't share any details here on RIU due to the TOS agreement. 

Im on phenohunter and IG regularly and can freely talk at those places. 

But im working on some new goodies atm.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 17, 2021)

Twinkle tarts. 22 or so days from flip


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 25, 2021)

Couple shots.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 1, 2021)

Looking good and smelling good. Also transplanted a welchie into a 5 gallon bucket, give them a couple weeks to acclimate and these should be getting close to being done then.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2021)

I lost my old lvtk cut earlier this year and decided to pop my last 3 lvtk beans and some of the s1s I made from my old cut. Out of the 3 lvtk I only let 1 finish flowering. She's alright but not keeper quality.

The 3 s1s, I kept #4 and #2 but #4 is the pick so far. Only smoke test will decide. All 4 plants look and grow very similar.
#1

#4
#2


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 7, 2021)

Couple nug shots of the twinkle tarts. About 45 days in.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Couple nug shots of the twinkle tarts. About 45 days in.
> View attachment 4981926
> View attachment 4981927
> View attachment 4981928


Looks a lot like my cut, those spear buds!

Here she is grown out by a buddy.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks a lot like my cut, those spear buds!
> 
> Here she is grown out by a buddy.
> View attachment 4981934


Yeah she does, that looks awesome! I know her top buds might foxtail being so close to the light but she takes it like a champ! Quick shot of my welchie getting transplanted, should of topped her sooner! Have another in a 5 gallon bucket waiting to be flipped.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 7, 2021)

Working on anything at the moment? Something to look forward too soon?


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 18, 2021)

This is my other twinkle tarts seems to be finishing fast! About to chop everything down in the next few days the veg tent is overcrowded!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> This is my other twinkle tarts seems to be finishing fast! About to chop everything down in the next few days the veg tent is overcrowded!
> View attachment 4989868
> View attachment 4989869


Looks great man. My keeper cut is a quick finisher too. Typically 55-60 days for prime ripeness. She usually engulfs whole grow with blackberry smells.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great man. My keeper cut is a quick finisher too. Typically 55-60 days for prime ripeness. She usually engulfs whole grow with blackberry smells.


Yeah the big one still has quite a few white hairs closer to the light but just running out of space and time lol, but they both have that berry candy funk with it.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2021)

Twinkle tarts you say
These are my six Twinkle tarts


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2021)

6 Black grape dumdum


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2021)

And 4 Dynoberry bites


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 18, 2021)

You will have a nice stash of good smoke when all those finish brother, looking nice!


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> You will have a nice stash of good smoke when all those finish brother, looking nice!


Thanks, they are starting to look pretty nice, can't wait to test the the finished product. I'm also running a few other strains 7 plants total that aren't esos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Twinkle tarts you say
> These are my six Twinkle tarts
> View attachment 4989940View attachment 4989941View attachment 4989942View attachment 4989943View attachment 4989944
> View attachment 4989946


Looking good! You'll have some fruity terps on that run!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2021)

I've got welchie just starting to bud & bazooka blast seeds soaking the welchie grows aggressive & even early on smells like grape jelly rancher dont let the low prices fool you this gear is legit


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2021)

Less than 24hrs later the bazooka blast seeds have cracked this is the 3rd time running esos gear I've had this happen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> Less than 24hrs later the bazooka blast seeds have cracked this is the 3rd time running esos gear I've had this happen View attachment 4993043


Now roll that beautiful bean footage!

The tag line from Busch's Baked Beans


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Now roll that beautiful bean footage!
> 
> The tag line from Busch's Baked Beans


I'm trying to get my hands on some superlemon crush right now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on some superlemon crush right now


Im out on those but I'll check my personal stash of beans and see if I can find a couple to spare.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im out on those but I'll check my personal stash of beans and see if I can find a couple to spare.


Thanks at your germination rate 1 will do the job I've been hitting everyone up I know but no luck yet


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 23, 2021)

Smaller twinkle tart, will have a few shots later of the bigger one. They both have that fruity funky smell... will have a smoke report later.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 24, 2021)

Twinkle tart the bigger one, admittedly had to chop her down a few days earlier then I would have liked my humidity was spiking even with the ac running and with the buds being so dense and big didn’t want to risk rot or mold. But thank god it’s getting cooler here so that should help with those issues.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

DAMN!!!! these twinkle tarts smell amazing
#1 is fuct up cause it dried out on me cause my line clogged a little restricting it's water.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Black grape dumdums are starting to pick up steam, also smelling nice. Definitely the slower of the 3 strains as advertised. Remember some of these get next to no light so they are a bit smaller and less mature.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Dynoberry bites looking and smelling nice.
#2 is smelling like bubblegum


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2021)

Twinkle tarts


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2021)

Black grape dumdums


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2021)

Dynoberry bites


----------



## Tlarss (Oct 17, 2021)

Twinkle tarts looking real nice at week 6. Organically grown in 7 gallon pots


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

Just passed 10 weeks since flip. All organic grown with straight tap water.
TT


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

BGDD


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

DBB

And a couple pics of the bud size of dbb 2 & 3


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2021)

Reverse welchie as advertised maybe better gonna sample soon heavy grape/berry terps


----------



## Tlarss (Oct 22, 2021)

Dino berry bites week 6ish starting to turn a little purple. Heavy on the berry terps.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2021)

Superlemon crush starting to wake up I've got high Hope's for this one it's the featured strain in my mars hydro sp3000 &4x2 tent sponsored grow which has landed me a free light & tent


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> Superlemon crush starting to wake up I've got high Hope's for this one it's the featured strain in my mars hydro sp3000 &4x2 tent sponsored grow which has landed me a free light & tent View attachment 5017833View attachment 5017835View attachment 5017836


Slc can put out some killer phenos, best of luck.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2021)

Ive had some good runs of slh when it first was released but later seeds were different I've got high Hope's for your superlemon crush


----------



## Tlarss (Oct 28, 2021)

The Dino berry bite has turned into a real winner. Not even week 8 yet and it looks to be finished and the look/smell of this plant is amazing. Strong berry terps with a little skunk on the back end.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> The Dino berry bite has turned into a real winner. Not even week 8 yet and it looks to be finished and the look/smell of this plant is amazing. Strong berry terps with a little skunk on the back end.
> 
> View attachment 5018287View attachment 5018288View attachment 5018289


Beautiful work! I think I'm going to have to pop the remaining Dyno seeds I have left after seeing this lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 28, 2021)

Shot of my welchie.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> The Dino berry bite has turned into a real winner. Not even week 8 yet and it looks to be finished and the look/smell of this plant is amazing. Strong berry terps with a little skunk on the back end.
> 
> View attachment 5018287View attachment 5018288View attachment 5018289


Ive grown out 3 dynos.. they all looked like that.. im thinking there is one pheno.. everybody loved it.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 3, 2021)

Tent full of my bazooka blast clones I kept from last winter. Hopefully my tolerance will be built back up by harvest time. Right now smoking this stuff is overwhelming and sends me to bed in a hurry hahah.

edit* here is a nug from the last run of this clone.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 3, 2021)

You ever find any keepers from that karma beans you were running?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You ever find any keepers from that karma beans you were running?


I still plan on running more but the 2 females I got were very similar. Great taste and killer buzz with a nice heavy yield. I kept the one I thought tasted better and she'll be in future crosses. 

I happened to collect pollen from 1 of the males too and used it on a few cuts. Those just came down today. Black grapes dumdum, c99, lvtk s1 #4 and the headbanger female.

Working on reversing my twinkle tarts cut right now. Will be flipping it to 12/12 in a couple days.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2021)

superlemon crush babies are starting to wake up


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2021)

Reverse welchie about to get the chop this is a very well rounded strain with aggressive growth characteristics and scores well in all categories potent & flavorful & it yields I lost my clones while in the hospital I'm gonna try to revenge & clone or find more seeds this strain is a keeper


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> Reverse welchie about to get the chop this is a very well rounded strain with aggressive growth characteristics and scores well in all categories potent & flavorful & it yields I lost my clones while in the hospital I'm gonna try to revenge & clone or find more seeds this strain is a keeper View attachment 5022637View attachment 5022638View attachment 5022639View attachment 5022640


Let me know if you need a few more beans. I think I could scrounge some up. Cheers man and kudos


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Let me know if you need a few more beans. I think I could scrounge some up. Cheers man and kudos


Welchie would make my year I am highly pleased with the performance your gear is showing me you gotta remember I spent most of this grow in the hospital it pretty much grew itself any version of this I would jump for joy to receive gearing up to move by spring seeds would be right handy you hit a home run with this I've got high Hope's for the superlemon crush too


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 6, 2021)

Last of the Dynoberry bites got chopped last night, this one had the most fruity/berry aroma out of the Dynoberry bites. Also had the fattest bud of the room


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Last of the Dynoberry bites got chopped last night, this one had the most fruity/berry aroma out of the Dynoberry bites. Also had the fattest bud of the room
> View attachment 5023565


Bam! Thats a chunker right there


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Last of the Dynoberry bites got chopped last night, this one had the most fruity/berry aroma out of the Dynoberry bites. Also had the fattest bud of the room
> View attachment 5023565


Nice one! How many days did you let it go before chop? I swear I could have chopped mine at like 54 days…but I brought it to 64 instead.


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 6, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> Nice one! How many days did you let it go before chop? I swear I could have chopped mine at like 54 days…but I brought it to 64 instead.


Too long...lol
80 days pretty much since flip but they didn't start to show flowers for 1-2 weeks so I'd say it flowered 60-70 days. Definitely could have taken it earlier but it just throwing out more white hairs


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2021)

Superlemon crush I'm seeing slh influence here & that's not a bad thing I did a couple years of growing slh when it was first released I'm trying to recapture some of that in this grow I'm pretty stoked by what I see they got their first topping yesterday this is gonna take well to the scrog canopy


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2021)

Reverse welchie a bountiful harvest of mostly purple buds with amazing grape/berry terps & has been a joy to grow looking forward to going perpetual with this she has good color even in warmer temps most of the time really happy with this one I highly recommend this it is like grandaddy purple but more potent & stronger terps


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2021)

Superlemon crush just getting started @ 1 month from seed these are in a 4x2 tent & will be scrogged they're about to get their second topping


----------



## BigGpops (Nov 13, 2021)

Tried Esos, not disappointed at all, 
orangeberry smoothie in bloom, gelato 33, welchi, and reverse welchi., pictured is gelato 33 fast shipping, from a good dude


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2021)

BigGpops said:


> Tried Esos, not disappointed at all,
> orangeberry smoothie in bloom, gelato 33, welchi, and reverse welchi., pictured is gelato 33 fast shipping, from a good dude


Hell yeah that artisanal gelato looks great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 14, 2021)

Bazooka Blast blasting off, day 14ish


----------



## Lkmaryfla (Nov 15, 2021)

Artisanal gelato day 29. Just started getting frosty and stank. I've learned a lesson this grow. Price doesn't make seeds better lol. Planted 16 seeds after they popped roots, 14 made it. 8 males 3 herms and the last 3 grew all twisted and mutated. 750$ worth of seeds. Planted 1 artisanl gelato 3 weeks after the mac stomper and its easily twice the plant size and 4 times the business. More frosty and smells way better than any of the 3. Esos always has quality genetics that thrive


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2021)

Superlemon crush these are no longer the timid seedlings I started with about a month ago I think these have the potential to reach beast status they're starting to get an appetite & love cal mag


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> Superlemon crush these are no longer the timid seedlings I started with about a month ago I think these have the potential to reach beast status they're starting to get an appetite & love cal magView attachment 5031999View attachment 5032000View attachment 5032001


Looking good man! Fingers crossed they're both bangers.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good man! Fingers crossed they're both bangers.


With those genetics I dont think they have a choice


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 20, 2021)

Just finished a 2 week dry on the Dino Berry Bites and Twinkle Tarts. 2 very different plants and I’m very happy with both. 40 day Veg and 8 weeks of flower for both. The Twinkle Tarts gave me 5 ounces of rock hard buds. A unique smell of pine/ gas and covered in trichs. The Dino gave me a little over 4 oz. of frosty purple buds. Heavy berry terps with a bit of skunk. Very happy with both plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> Just finished a 2 week dry on the Dino Berry Bites and Twinkle Tarts. 2 very different plants and I’m very happy with both. 40 day Veg and 8 weeks of flower for both. The Twinkle Tarts gave me 5 ounces of rock hard buds. A unique smell of pine/ gas and covered in trichs. The Dino gave me a little over 4 oz. of frosty purple buds. Heavy berry terps with a bit of skunk. Very happy with both plants.
> 
> View attachment 5032388View attachment 5032389


Very nice indeed! Beautiful plants


----------



## Lkmaryfla (Nov 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Very nice indeed! Beautiful plants


I havent been following this feed. Did you ever find anything in theheadbanger hunt? Have you made any new recently? Hope all is well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2021)

Lkmaryfla said:


> I havent been following this feed. Did you ever find anything in theheadbanger hunt? Have you made any new recently? Hope all is well


I made a few headbanger crosses with a hb male but still need to collect beans out of the bud. Had planned to get everything done this last week but instead I got covid. So give me a bit and I'll get things up to speed.

Right now I'm collecting reversed twinkle tarts pollen for more fem creations. Cheer


----------



## Lkmaryfla (Dec 1, 2021)

Damn man.... I hope you kick its ass and recover! That shit ain't no joke. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 4, 2021)

Welchie, has that fruity pebbles with a hint of funk. Let me know when the headbanger stuff gets done eso definitely interested in that.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 4, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Welchie, has that fruity pebbles with a hint of funk. Let me know when the headbanger stuff gets done eso definitely interested in that.
> View attachment 5040526


Looks frosty and sounds tasty.....making me want to pop my reverso welchies


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Looks frosty and sounds tasty.....making me want to pop my reverso welchies


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 4, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 5040587


Looks like he should have been a character on sopranos


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Looks like he should have been a character on sopranos


Thats him in Starsky and Hutch. Pretty funny remake. A little goofy but that scene Amos posted cracks me up.

"Do it. Do it"


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats him in Starsky and Hutch. Pretty funny remake. A little goofy but that scene Amos posted cracks me up.
> 
> "Do it. Do it"


The cocaine in the coffee bit was/is hysterical.


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 14, 2021)

Bazooka blast


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Bazooka blast
> View attachment 5046584View attachment 5046586View attachment 5046585


Looking killer. Is it fruity smelling?


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking killer. Is it fruity smelling?


Yah, hashy funky fruit. This phenos is small yielding one but no regrets running it again, shit is a day wrecker.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2021)

Arty Gelat at harvest


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Arty Gelat at harvest
> 
> View attachment 5047082View attachment 5047083


Definitely looks gelato leaning. Hopefully its gassy fruit!


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 27, 2021)

Getting closer on the bazooka blast


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 27, 2021)

Anyone want to give me a smoke report on welchie? Thinking about popping some but I’m not a big sativa fan.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 29, 2021)

Vegas Sunset day 50


----------



## BigGpops (Dec 29, 2021)

Thats a Favorite of mine!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Anyone want to give me a smoke report on welchie? Thinking about popping some but I’m not a big sativa fan.


None of the welchies fall on hard sativa style. Most are more hybrid indica/sativa with flowering times in 60-70 day range. Lvtk leaners may get tall but most phenos will be stocky vs tall more like the grape sato.

Terps range from grapes to tennis ball/rubber. Good relaxing stone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2021)

Pretty sure someone posted a question on this thread earlier today or last night and its deleted?

Weird...


----------



## Hitch (Dec 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty sure someone posted a question on this thread earlier today or last night and its deleted?
> 
> Weird...


Think it was a restock question.


----------



## TheKnownHipster (Dec 29, 2021)

Any good places I can find these seeds?


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> None of the welchies fall on hard sativa style. Most are more hybrid indica/sativa with flowering times in 60-70 day range. Lvtk leaners may get tall but most phenos will be stocky vs tall more like the grape sato.
> 
> Terps range from grapes to tennis ball/rubber. Good relaxing stone.


Thanks, I’ll give it a shot. I just get pretty anxious with sativa dom hybrids.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2021)

TheKnownHipster said:


> Any good places I can find these seeds?


I could tell you, except I can't. But a google search works.


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 29, 2021)

TheKnownHipster said:


> Any good places I can find these seeds?








Products – esosseeds







esosseeds.com


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 11, 2022)

Vegas Sunset 

Dinoberry Bites


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 11, 2022)

Be careful the db had my homie greened out!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 11, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Be careful the db had my homie greened out!


I volunteer as tribute


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 11, 2022)

A few shots of some Twinkle tarts


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 13, 2022)

You guys are sleeping on these bazooka blast. These things produce crazy golf balls…


----------



## BigGpops (Jan 13, 2022)

Zappa66 said:


> You guys are sleeping on these bazooka blast. These things produce crazy golf balls…View attachment 5066201View attachment 5066202View attachment 5066203


Orange Smoothie is very nice too!


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 19, 2022)

Very satisfied with this run of bazooka blast. Sorry for the bands on the pictures, my phone is not a fan of these lights.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 22, 2022)

DB with and without flash


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 22, 2022)

Vegas Sunset smells and tastes like sweet, creamy cookies with some gas


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Mar 20, 2022)

Not the best pictures but orangeberry smoothie on day 48 of flower


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Mar 20, 2022)

And welchie day 5 of flower. Stretching nicely


----------



## Buds N Brew (Mar 26, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Reverso welchie #2
> View attachment 4797809View attachment 4797810View attachment 4797811


What's the difference between Reverso Welchie and the regular Welchie?


----------



## Buds N Brew (Mar 26, 2022)

Zappa66 said:


> You guys are sleeping on these bazooka blast. These things produce crazy golf balls…View attachment 5066201View attachment 5066202View attachment 5066203


Those are beautiful, but I think I'll stick with my Titleist Pro V1.


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Apr 2, 2022)

F61 orangeberry smoothie.

Smells exactly like this gum to me. Artificial tropical/citrus-y smell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> View attachment 5112070
> 
> F61 orangeberry smoothie.
> 
> ...


Thats super cool.

I actually used to work at the factory that made this gum in Illinois. It was owned by Cadbury Adam's back then. Factory smelled so bomb when they made that flavor.


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Apr 3, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats super cool.
> 
> I actually used to work at the factory that made this gum in Illinois. It was owned by Cadbury Adam's back then. Factory smelled so bomb when they made that flavor.


Wow small world!


----------



## Buds N Brew (Apr 6, 2022)

Zappa66 said:


> You guys are sleeping on these bazooka blast. These things produce crazy golf balls…View attachment 5066201View attachment 5066202View attachment 5066203





Zappa66 said:


> You guys are sleeping on these bazooka blast. These things produce crazy golf balls…View attachment 5066201View attachment 5066202View attachment 5066203


@Zappa66 I just popped a couple of Bazooka Blasts (I like the name) this morning. What can I expect in terms of potency and aroma? Can these hang with GSC or Humboldt Notorious THC in terms of THC%?


----------



## Zappa66 (Apr 6, 2022)

Buds N Brew said:


> @Zappa66 I just popped a couple of Bazooka Blasts (I like the name) this morning. What can I expect in terms of potency and aroma? Can these hang with GSC or Humboldt Notorious THC in terms of THC%?


Extremely potent, kinda gassy, kinda fruity at the same time. The stretch is substantial like most if essos strains so be ready for that. Here’s a some buds from my last harvest. Got another run coming along.


----------



## Buds N Brew (Apr 6, 2022)

Zappa66 said:


> Extremely potent, kinda gassy, kinda fruity at the same time. The stretch is substantial like most if essos strains so be ready for that. Here’s a some buds from my last harvest. Got another run coming along.View attachment 5114310View attachment 5114311View attachment 5114312View attachment 5114313View attachment 5114314


Those are some wicked looking nugs @Zappa66. I'm looking forward to finishing these. I'm not too worried about the stretch, it's 93 million miles to my light source!


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2022)

Since your putting up such mouth watering bud shots and to celebrate another batch of Twinkle Tarts from Esos seeds
Honestly the terps on this thing are absolutely mouth watering 

And had this last batch tested at my local grow shop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Since your putting up such mouth watering bud shots and to celebrate another batch of Twinkle Tarts from Esos seeds
> Honestly the terps on this thing are absolutely mouth watering
> View attachment 5114343
> And had this last batch tested at my local grow shopView attachment 5114345


Thats awesome man!


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 7, 2022)

Eso's Orange berry smoothie just moved into flowering room ready to let them rip


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 16, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie today 2 girls are in a rush looking great


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 17, 2022)

Easter bunny farmed out egg hiding here due to weather issues! I had 3 plants outside for two weeks but that changed lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 17, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Easter bunny farmed out egg hiding here due to weather issues! I had 3 plants outside for two weeks but that changed lolView attachment 5119763


You sure it didn't eat the Easter bunny


----------



## Buds N Brew (Apr 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Vegas Sunset smells and tastes like sweet, creamy cookies with some gas
> View attachment 5072058


@idlewilder Is that a seed in your photo (just left of six o'clock position, near bottom)?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats super cool.
> 
> I actually used to work at the factory that made this gum in Illinois. It was owned by Cadbury Adam's back then. Factory smelled so bomb when they made that flavor.


Was in on Forest Hills Rd?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 17, 2022)

Buds N Brew said:


> @idlewilder Is that a seed in your photo (just left of six o'clock position, near bottom)?


It does kind of look like it but I don’t recall finding any. It could also be a purple fleck. Vegas Sunset didn’t throw any nanners if that’s what you’re wondering


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> Was in on Forest Hills Rd?


Yes sir. The original factory is over 100 years old. The service elevator was from like 1900 or something close.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 17, 2022)

It's about 10 miles south of me. lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> It's about 10 miles south of me. lol


Its a small world man.


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Apr 19, 2022)

So I’m at day 79 of flower with orangeberry smoothie. Goal was to chop tomorrow so that I could test it before curing on my birthday next week.

It’s still throwing out a ton of white pistils so I’m not sure if it’s ready. I usually err on the late side but I only have one carbon filter and my other tent (with welchie in it) is starting to reek lol

These are the best pics I could take with my iPhone and a shitty macro lens. What do y’all think? Am I chopping too early?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2022)

inlovewthecoco said:


> So I’m at day 79 of flower with orangeberry smoothie. Goal was to chop tomorrow so that I could test it before curing on my birthday next week.
> 
> It’s still throwing out a ton of white pistils so I’m not sure if it’s ready. I usually err on the late side but I only have one carbon filter and my other tent (with welchie in it) is starting to reek lol
> 
> These are the best pics I could take with my iPhone and a shitty macro lens. What do y’all think? Am I chopping too early?


I think the trichs are showing a good amount of amber. I know the tangerine power in there can have some longer phenos but I think you're close to good.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 21, 2022)

Bump. Shout out to Eso. Solid dude and quick ship. Stoked. Thanks much brotha


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 24, 2022)

Orange berry smoothie stretch hit is about over going to be some nice main stem buds
ds


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 30, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie the girls are flowering nice now already have Orange/citrus and creamer did a lowers trim and IPM after today's photo shoot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Orange Berry smoothie the girls are flowering nice now already have Orange/citrus and creamer did a lowers trim and IPM after today's photo shoot View attachment 5126572


Looking good!


----------



## nobighurry (May 1, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good!


Thank you bro means a lot trying to get back on top of them after the "covid vacation" I wanted to do everything right this round butttt.....


----------



## Buds N Brew (May 4, 2022)

Zappa66 said:


> I guess the stretch on these lvtk crosses was a *tiny* bit more than I expected in this scrog...whoops hehView attachment 4839034View attachment 4839035View attachment 4839036View attachment 4839037


@Zappa66 I see lots of ladybugs in your tent. How do you keep the Botanigard ES from killing them?


----------



## Buds N Brew (May 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Twinkle tarts grown by @Highsince76
> View attachment 4882632


@thenotsoesoteric That's some 1st class bud porn right there! I'm getting stoned just looking at that.


----------



## nobighurry (May 7, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie the girls got busy this week stretch slowed down buds are filling in smell is sublime


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Orange Berry smoothie the girls got busy this week stretch slowed down buds are filling in smell is sublime View attachment 5130127


Looking good!


----------



## nobighurry (May 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good!


Thanks bro... It's been an easy grow so far love when there are no special needs..... Loving the scent.....


----------



## nobighurry (May 15, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie sorry didn't take a very good photo the buds are filling in nice the scents are mouthwatering already


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Orange Berry smoothie sorry didn't take a very good photo the buds are filling in nice the scents are mouthwatering already
> 
> View attachment 5134061View attachment 5134062


Looking good!


----------



## Honyuk96 (May 17, 2022)

It’s a start. Smackerz is up. First time going organic. Will try to follow up here as the journey continues. Let’s goooo


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (May 22, 2022)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie buds are filling in nicely they been an easy grow so far needed a small mag bump first week of flowering but that was my bad I let coco dry out while I was sick W/covid


----------



## nobighurry (May 25, 2022)

BrokenHoeFarms said:


> Oldie but a goodie
> Just started a pack of black Dum Dums for outdoor grow they just broke ground a couple days ago looking forward too some fire....


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 1, 2022)

Orange Berry smoothie growing ever so closer to chop day the girls fattened up and piled on the trichomes a few cloudy but they still have some white pistols & plants 
Are not looking tired just yet I'd say another week but we all know that means two...lol 
are


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 3, 2022)

Head banger x black grape dum dum. Left her in the solo cup 2 long but with work and everything not always easy. Out of 4 seeds I planted 2 are females.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Head banger x black grape dum dum. Left her in the solo cup 2 long but with work and everything not always easy. Out of 4 seeds I planted 2 are females.
> View attachment 5143948


I feel you man. Sometimes life throws you curves and ain't nothing you can do but ride it out. 

Hope they do you proper! Cheers


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 9, 2022)

Looking better all ready


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Looking better all ready
> View attachment 5147001


The headbanger has been some of my favorite smokes. It pairs well too. Best of luck


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2022)

The original twinkle tarts cut still just a banging. Shit don't have to be cookies to be coated and plump.


----------



## Buds N Brew (Jul 5, 2022)

My outdoor Bazooka Blast is flowering already! It seems kinda early to me (US gulf coast).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2022)

Buds N Brew said:


> My outdoor Bazooka Blast is flowering already! It seems kinda early to me (US gulf coast).


The bubble gum cut is a fast flower i believe so perhaps its leaning that way. Hopefully you get some fat bubble gum buds.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 14, 2022)

Just flipped to flower. Headbanger x bgdd.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Just flipped to flower. Headbanger x bgdd.
> View attachment 5163254


Hopefully she puts out some big buds. Both the headbanger and bgdd put out some weight. Cheers and can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## Honyuk96 (Aug 15, 2022)

bump. this journey has been something. First time ever going all organic. Have learned a ton. I wished i would have let these veg a bit longer, the stretch was minimal. Lotsa bud sites though w just one topping. first day of true flower. Smackerz


----------



## Honyuk96 (Sep 22, 2022)

Bump. At week 5 now. This is, hands down, the most interesting cultivar i’ve ever grown. Starting to put on weight and frosting up nicely.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 22, 2022)

You got any headbanger crosses out or reversed it?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 22, 2022)

Somebody showed me they’re Welchie and thickness, both looked fantastic!!!
Especially how he described the taste of thickness, had my mouth watering.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Oct 11, 2022)

My smackerz is getting close. This one is a couple weeks out probably.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 16, 2022)

Smackers and Bazooka blast even if one label says "snickers" lol wife miss heard me lol that never happens right!,


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 18, 2022)

Congrats to @thenotsoesoteric for making it to D.C seed exchange. Good luck with everything brother!!


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 19, 2022)

Congatulations Eso!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Congrats to @thenotsoesoteric for making it to D.C seed exchange. Good luck with everything brother!!





TWest65 said:


> Congatulations Eso!!!


Thank you, very much appreciated


----------



## BigGpops (Nov 21, 2022)

Orangeberry smoothie and Bazooka Blast are my favorites Congrats I like your work, good customer service as well!


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 8, 2022)

Smackers & Bazooka Blast switched them 12/12 after these photos this weekend they are looking good today...


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 14, 2022)

Bazzoka Blast & Smackers a week after switching to flower....Bazzoka is in middle row second photo....


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2022)

Just popped a few oldies. Dino berry bites x lvtk they are only a few days old so nothing to show yet


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2022)

What was the terps on those lvtk s1? Gonna pop some soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> What was the terps on those lvtk s1? Gonna pop some soon


Those have been my go to smoke for last couple months. Gassy is what I've gotten.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 24, 2022)

Pack of Kerosene Kandy landed yesterday!


----------



## inlovewthecoco (Sunday at 10:40 PM)

What's the new site?


----------



## Hitch (Monday at 5:08 AM)

inlovewthecoco said:


> What's the new site?





MInewgrow said:


> Congrats to @thenotsoesoteric for making it to *D.C seed exchange*. Good luck with everything brother!!


----------

